# Question about being a helper/apprentice.



## ff22 (Apr 22, 2014)

Hello, I am currently working in the plumbing trade as a helper, and I have a question about something. The company I work for does all service work, remodels, repipes, etc. Is it normal to have to use your personal vehicle as a work vehicle, and I understand that when you're the youngest and newest, you're the gofer. But, is it ok that I have to use my personal vehice to get others guys lunch, or go to the supply house and put all these miles on my truck. The only thing I get compensated for is gas, and they only started that couple of months after I was hired because I said something about it. All of the other guys get company vehicles and a company credit card. Now, I don't expect or demand that I be given my own truck. I'd be happy if I could just ride with someone, as long as I don't have to use my own truck. Now as you can tell, this is something that really bothers me, and I would just like to know if this is the norm working as a helper. Thank you.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Don't worry about the journey man benefits.
But you need to know when to draw the line.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Also do a proper intro


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Your employer needs a reality check and you need a new employer. 

Head over to the intro section.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

The time to draw the line is always the first time. Stand up and say no. They get paid to cover business costs.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Do the intro before we send you for lunch in ur car..


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

^^^^^lmao


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

ff22 said:


> Hello, I am currently working in the plumbing trade as a helper, and I have a question about something. The company I work for does all service work, remodels, repipes, etc. Is it normal to have to use your personal vehicle as a work vehicle, and I understand that when you're the youngest and newest, you're the gofer. But, is it ok that I have to use my personal vehice to get others guys lunch, or go to the supply house and put all these miles on my truck. The only thing I get compensated for is gas, and they only started that couple of months after I was hired because I said something about it. All of the other guys get company vehicles and a company credit card. Now, I don't expect or demand that I be given my own truck. I'd be happy if I could just ride with someone, as long as I don't have to use my own truck. Now as you can tell, this is something that really bothers me, and I would just like to know if this is the norm working as a helper. Thank you.











I think I worked for that guy...but the difference is that I had a couple of 5-gallon gas cans in my van...:laughing:


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Do the intro before we send you for lunch in ur car..


Guys slow down, for the thread you can see that he's a kid and still complete GREEN ... Is this me today? I gotta be seek.... or thinking in that lunch...lol


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

Your employer either needs to reimburse you at the federal mandated rate of 56¢ a mile or you can write it off your taxes. I would tell your boss that if he wants you to use your personal vehicle then he must pay you the 56¢ a mile every week in your check or you will not do it. It's your vehicle.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Just take your lunch and when they want there lunch tell them where McDonalds is. Far as driving to work talk to the guys with trucks I'm sure they would let you ride.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

johntheplumber said:


> Your employer either needs to reimburse you at the federal mandated rate of 56¢ a mile or you can write it off your taxes. I would tell your boss that if he wants you to use your personal vehicle then he must pay you the 56¢ a mile every week in your check or you will not do it. It's your vehicle.


He would still be getting ripped off even with that.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Plbgbiz is correct. As an apprentice I was paid mileage for the use of my truck and it was a complete rip off.


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

I would think that the guys that have company trucks and credit cards would toss you they're keys without hesitation. Those guys are using you through and through.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Gargalaxy said:


> Guys slow down, for the thread you can see that he's a kid and still complete GREEN ... Is this me today? I gotta be seek.... or thinking in that lunch...lol


What?????? Try again


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

ff22 said:


> currently working in the plumbing trade as a helper...... But, is it ok that I have to use my personal vehice to get others guys lunch, or go to the supply house and put all these miles on my truck...I don't expect or demand that I be given my own truck. I'd be happy if I could just ride with someone, as long as I don't have to use my own truck...


Green=newbie. 
Kid= probably his first real job, you don't get others guys lunch. Maybe once but not everyday.
Will be good if he post an intro but saying what? He's already sad with his job or the way they doing. Do we going to aggravate it?


----------



## kimo (Jul 22, 2011)

Here's my take on being the FNG - i'll accept almost any nonsense just so long as i'm achieving my purpose of becoming a fully trained, competent and good to go plumber.

Just so long as i'm learning something new i'll stay and take the rubbish but as soon as it becomes just nonsense then i'm off to a new contractor.

Every morning i would remind myself "why am i here"? 
This attitude is not for everyone, and i'm not recommending it but it works for me.

I determined my purpose before i started in plumbing, and i'm holding myself to it - no matter what, i'm going to be a very well trained plumber. To me, its a trade off - but i dont forget.


----------



## DODplumber73 (Apr 29, 2014)

It sounds to me like you might be getting taken advantage of. Dont let there inconsiderate ignorance sway you away from this awesome field you chose as a carrer path. Stick with it, find yourself another employer to work for. Good luck and keep on plumbing!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

DODplumber73 said:


> It sounds to me like you might be getting taken advantage of. Dont let there inconsiderate ignorance sway you away from this awesome field you chose as a carrer path. Stick with it, find yourself another employer to work for. Good luck and keep on plumbing!


You are being inconsiderated by not posting the intro..


----------



## Carcharodon (May 5, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> You are being inconsiderated by not posting the intro..


Why can't this site make it so a person is directed to intro section first, I mean as in they will be unable to post anywhere else untill they post there. 
I know some sites have an access request section where you post an intro, someone reviews it and grants access.
It would cut out all the, post an intro comments and non plumber professional s postings.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Carcharodon said:


> Why can't this site make it so a person is directed to intro section first, I mean as in they will be unable to post anywhere else untill they post there.
> I know some sites have an access request section where you post an intro, someone reviews it and grants access.
> It would cut out all the, post an intro comments and non plumber professional s postings.


It is in the sticky posts of every section and upon registering EVERYONE receives a private message from the Admin outlining the Intro issue and the fact that this is not a DIY'er site. And yet they stream in daily. Is it really too much to ask that people be considerate of the intro request without having to be forced through a squeeze chute? 

I especially like the posters that claim they have read the PZ for quite a while and still skipped the intro. Honestly, how long could you peruse the PZ and not know you're gonna be hammered if you turn your nose up at the intro request?


----------



## Carcharodon (May 5, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> It is in the sticky posts of every section and upon registering EVERYONE receives a private message from the Admin outlining the Intro issue and the fact that this is not a DIY'er site. And yet they stream in daily. Is it really too much to ask that people be considerate of the intro request without having to be forced through a squeeze chute?
> 
> I especially like the posters that claim they have read the PZ for quite a while and still skipped the intro. Honestly, how long could you peruse the PZ and not know you're gonna be hammered if you turn your nose up at the intro request?


Well yes but obviously it doesn't work too well when it has to be mentioned daily, you can't change human behaviour but you can force it.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Carcharodon said:


> Well yes but obviously it doesn't work too well when it has to be mentioned daily, you can't change human behaviour but you can force it.


But that would remove part of the fabric of introductions and PZ membership. The quality of willingness. 

A healthy debate could be made on either side of the issue. However, given the number of times it has come up over the years, I doubt the Admin will change the process. The intro tradition has been part of the PZ since its beginning in 2008.


----------



## Carcharodon (May 5, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> But that would remove part of the fabric of introductions and PZ membership. The quality of willingness.
> 
> A healthy debate could be made on either side of the issue. However, given the number of times it has come up over the years, I doubt the Admin will change the process. The intro tradition has been part of the PZ since its beginning in 2008.


Ok, I just don't see the logic, you are required to make intro and if you don't then no one will answer any questions so why not just make peoples first post their intro post, it seems so logical to me.
I read a lot here to learn but gets annoying reading threads full of guys just berating others for not having an intro and it just turns into a few pages of wasted time.
Each to their own I suppose.
It would just act as a great filter in my opinion.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Carcharodon said:


> Ok, I just don't see the logic, you are required to make intro and if you don't then no one will answer any questions so why not just make peoples first post their intro post, it seems so logical to me.
> I read a lot here to learn but gets annoying reading threads full of guys just berating others for not having an intro and it just turns into a few pages of wasted time.
> Each to their own I suppose.
> It would just act as a great filter in my opinion.


Understood.


----------



## tailpiece (Jan 3, 2015)

You need to find a better boss it is the real world and its not going to be cushy but when i first started as an apprentice i was the gofer and wasn't very well respected but i was given breakfast and lunch along with a seat in a van


----------



## Jon59901 (Dec 8, 2013)

I was there too a long time ago. It sucks. I was the lowest paid my cell phone bill went through the roof because of all the overages and I still had to drive my own truck. I did find out that if you are carrying anything owned by your employer including material and/or tools they are fully liable for anything that may happen to you and your vehicle like an accident. It's their responsibility. I let it go too long and finally told my boss I couldn't afford to work for him any longer and was going to look elsewhere. It was amazing how fast I no longer had to use my truck or phone. As for the lunch run.... They know where the food can be found and they have the vehicles to get themselves there. Good luck.


----------



## tailpiece (Jan 3, 2015)

Jon59901 said:


> I was there too a long time ago. It sucks. I was the lowest paid my cell phone bill went through the roof because of all the overages and I still had to drive my own truck. I did find out that if you are carrying anything owned by your employer including material and/or tools they are fully liable for anything that may happen to you and your vehicle like an accident. It's their responsibility. I let it go too long and finally told my boss I couldn't afford to work for him any longer and was going to look elsewhere. It was amazing how fast I no longer had to use my truck or phone. As for the lunch run.... They know where the food can be found and they have the vehicles to get themselves there. Good luck.



Yeah they don't give a s*** about you until they realize a good employee is about to walk out the door


----------



## Jon59901 (Dec 8, 2013)

tailpiece said:


> Yeah they don't give a s*** about you until they realize a good employee is about to walk out the door



I couldn't agree more. Once they know you know you're worth it, they'll start taking care of you.


----------



## tailpiece (Jan 3, 2015)

Jon59901 said:


> I couldn't agree more. Once they know you know you're worth it, they'll start taking care of you.



Exactly and you cant blame them because as long as they think they can get away with making ad much money as possible off of you they will and its not there fault well all do the same when we have our own businesses but you gotta know when to draw the line and possibly even walk away


----------



## tailpiece (Jan 3, 2015)

I remember starting out on weekends and id bail on school thursday and friday when i was back in high school i got paid 50 dollars a day and he charged contractors 300 for me alone


----------



## tailpiece (Jan 3, 2015)

I found out after i had become a little more skilled and said if YOU think im worth that much i think im worth a little more than 50 bucks, got a raise that day haha!


----------



## SW Florida (Jan 10, 2015)

We do start our new helpers with the rough jobs helping the seasoned guys, but thats what separates the workers from the lazys. The lazy ones dont show up for work again after day 2 or 3. After a week or so the keepers are still there and they start getting some easy helper jobs mixed in. Its how i started... Make or Brake!


----------

